# Countertop butts up to pantry cabinet



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Our laminate countertops came in today. We have an "L" shape with a pantry on each side, I'll post a picture below. The pantries stiles stick past the side of the cabinet and there is a gap. When I measured for the countertops I measured along the walls in the back. So now there is a gap that I need to address. From what I can tell my options are either scrib the countertop to the pantry which doesn't look fun, or cut the stile even with the side of the cabinet so the countertop slides in right. What is the best way to deal with this?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could add a ¼ round moulding, or cut the stiles and slide in the top (if you have enough length).









 







.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I measured from the back of the cabinet when I ordered the tops so right now the top is to big and won't slide all the way back. So I will cut the stiles and slide it in and should fit like a glove, hopefully! What is the best way to cut into the stile like that? A pull saw for the horizontal cuts and a chisel for the vertical? Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ponch37300 said:


> I measured from the back of the cabinet when I ordered the tops so right now the top is to big and won't slide all the way back. So I will cut the stiles and slide it in and should fit like a glove, hopefully! What is the best way to cut into the stile like that? A pull saw for the horizontal cuts and a chisel for the vertical? Thanks


You won't be able to move a saw for the stile on the back of the panel (next to the wall). You could just chisel it out. Or, go get one of the HF multi tools. It's perfect for that procedure.









 







,


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

trim the style ...use a pull saw and make several horizontal cuts and then chisel, this will make it easy and any changes in grain won't be a problem.

Finesse!


----------

